
Who’s About To Get Fired From Google? - berecruited
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/20/whos-about-to-get-fired-from-google/
======
jacobbijani
The comments about Google changing the name of the service and just letting
the old domain go are dumb. No one would do that, especially not Google.

I wonder if Google's domains are consolidated? If not, that would be a rather
large job keeping them all in order.

